# Liquid ferts/plant food



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Hi folks!

Love the site, and its vast amount of knowledgeable members.

I have just switched to Flourish food from leaf zone( leaf zone grew algae good thats about it)

How do I dose this stuff? once a water change? I have syringes so I can measure it spot on.

I have a 52g flat back hex
flourite regular red/black chips for the base, RUGF plate w/ 660R power filter head thing and an AC70 HOB w/ AC20 powerhead for surface current(like a creek)

I got a long list of plants, dwarf sag, crypts of all sorts, big-medium and petite anubias, java moss, CS vals...moneywort... and others I received from ddavila earlier this week.

I have a 40W trichromatic 6700K tube above and a 27W PCF 6500K on the side due to hood being junk plastic( fixing that over the winter).

I am open to all advice/tips to get this tank THICK.

Inhabitants
11 corydoras(5 peppered's,6 green)
6 black kuhlis
a herd of MTS maybe a small army possibly more
2 angels
6 tiger barbs
11 zebra danios
6 bloodfins
1 BNP
1 dwarf neon rainbow

1 oak DW and 1 Mopani

Oh and a softball size marimo, golf ball zsize marimo.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Start here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/45119-seachem-dosing-calculator-chart.html

In the first post, LeftC has attached a dosing chart. I used to use it and it was really good. I did find, however, that after bumping up my light and CO2 that I needed 3x the recommeded doses of macronutrients. Anyway, it is a very good way to get a good balance of your ferts on a regular schedule.

-Dave


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Dave. I appreciate the time you took to answer me. I should have known to do a search first but was feeling a little lazy and under the weather when I posted this. I see on the bottle itself it says after a 40% WC to dose 5ml/50gal daily.

I am using excel, I think it is killing the anubias, well the bigger ones. I get home from work today and t

The big ones have no leaves, they each had 3-5 on them after splitting the rhizome.

One last one, do the anubias grow back after dropping their leaves?


I saved a copy of the seachem dosing spreadsheet to my desktop for easy reference, this site is loaded. wow.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

WhiteDevil said:


> One last one, do the anubias grow back after dropping their leaves?


Yep, but they are pretty slow.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Ok making sure, there is a 4" rhizome on it bright green and very firm.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Excel won't be killing your anubias it's just a carbon source they should bounce back.


----------

